# Any interest in Tribal Trouble 1?



## Jose (May 8, 2020)

GitHub - sunenielsen/tribaltrouble
					

Contribute to sunenielsen/tribaltrouble development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




I got it to work under Freebsd 12.1, but I need motivation to work on it further.


----------



## shkhln (May 8, 2020)

Is the client code actually available?


----------



## Jose (May 8, 2020)

Yep, and for the dedicated server too, thought it's kind of hard to run 'cause you need about three different processes, a Mysql database, a Tomcat server, etc. I think I should be able to make the server run out of a single jar using Jetty and H2.

This branch compiles and runs under Eclipse on my Freebsd 12 desktop: https://github.com/Jose123456/tribaltrouble/tree/fbsd-eclipse

You'll have to install eclipse, apache-ant, openal-soft, xrandr, and lwjgl. Packages worked fine for me.


----------



## shkhln (May 8, 2020)

Have you checked the other forks? There a good chance someone already did the cleanup work.


----------



## Jose (May 8, 2020)

I did. These guys added some interesting mods for running larger islands:








						GitHub - team-penguin/tribaltrouble: Tribal Trouble with (8) Player support on a Huge Island.
					

Tribal Trouble with (8) Player support on a Huge Island. - GitHub - team-penguin/tribaltrouble: Tribal Trouble with (8) Player support on a Huge Island.




					github.com
				




And instructions for running the server, but they still want you to install Mysql, Tomcat, etc. Strangely, I couldn't find anyone else that had extracted the public key from the distribution binary to make the registration work. The Team Penguin guys hacked around it.

Edit: And this guy made a whole bunch of changes to modernize the Java:








						GitHub - bondolo/tribaltrouble: Restoration fork of classic Java Real Time Strategy Game Tribal Trouble
					

Restoration fork of classic Java Real Time Strategy Game Tribal Trouble - GitHub - bondolo/tribaltrouble: Restoration fork of classic Java Real Time Strategy Game Tribal Trouble




					github.com
				




It's unclear to me that he made any improvements. It would be hard to extract them from his massive commits in any case.


----------



## shkhln (May 8, 2020)

Looks like there are 4 independent forks with substantial number of commits. NIH is strong with this one.



Jose said:


> Strangely, I couldn't find anyone else that had extracted the public key from the distribution binary to make the registration work.



I imagine it's easier to just disable the registration code.


----------



## Jose (May 8, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I imagine it's easier to just disable the registration code.


Judge for yourself:








						Added LWJGL 2.9.3 java/native code: http://legacy.lwjgl.org/ · team-penguin/tribaltrouble@9a22a3a
					

Signed-off-by: Team Penguin <team.penguin50@gmail.com>




					github.com
				




vs.









						Make registration work · Jose123456/tribaltrouble@094e5de
					

The instructions in the readme for registering the game are incomplete for a game built from source. You also need this public key in the root of your classpath.




					github.com


----------



## shkhln (May 8, 2020)

…vs https://github.com/team-penguin/tribaltrouble/pull/1


----------



## Jose (May 8, 2020)

shkhln said:


> …vs https://github.com/team-penguin/tribaltrouble/pull/1


Nice! Then you could remove the whole RegistrationClient class too.


----------



## shkhln (May 8, 2020)

Well, not me. I'm just reading PRs.


----------

